# FORD rims on GMC/Chevy



## Alloutofdonuts (Dec 22, 2009)

Hopefully I don't get skinned alive for asking this, but could someone tell me where the difference is between the Ford rims with 8x170 mm compared to the 8x6.5? Is it the distance of the bolt holes from across each other like I thought?

I'm looking at picking up set to put my winter tires on but I'm not sure which rims they are. The guys says that they were for a 1999 Ford and they didn't fit, he thinks they fit older trucks. Mine is a 1999 GMC K3500(old style). I was going to bolt one on before I buy just to be sure it will work. I'll be able to tell if the bore is too big or small, and it seems like it will either fit or it won't but just wanted to be sure before spending the $$ that there isn't something about it that you can't see until you drive down the road and have a bad shake!!!

Doesn't seem like much of a difference: 170 millimeter = 6.692 913 385 8 inch but it doesn't take much...


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

you wont even get the ford stuff over the studs on gm or dodge. sorry. 

all 8 lug 8x6.5 lug. 

till ford stupid duty 99-up 8x170.

the pattern is bigger by around 1/4 inch. sorry wont fit.

then there newer stuff on drw trucks went 8x200 even bigger. :angry:

makes it fun in the used part search market.


----------



## bad72blazerct (Dec 8, 2009)

i have ford stamped rims on my 06 chevy 8 luggers. i dont know exactly what year they came from. but they are flat black ford rims fit mint. all i know is that all the older 8 lug trucks all were the same for the most part. now the new ones as explained above dont fit.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Unless there uni rims, there is no way to mount a Ford to a GM, or a GM to a Ford. That is really odd. I have seen some car rims interchange...but I don't even think that was GM /Ford.


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2004)

the 98 and back fords had a 8x 6.5 just like the chevys


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

depending on the year, they interchange. i've ran dodge rims on a ford, and ford rims on a chevy.

read here:

http://www.okoffroad.com/editorial-boltpattern.htm


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

linckeil;938302 said:


> depending on the year, they interchange. i've ran dodge rims on a ford, and ford rims on a chevy.
> 
> read here:
> 
> http://www.okoffroad.com/editorial-boltpattern.htm


Thats a cool point of reference. Thanks! :waving:


----------



## Alloutofdonuts (Dec 22, 2009)

wait I'm confused...but I have some coffee in me now so maybe that'll help(or not).

So what you're saying is if it's the newer style 8 x 170mm, then it won't bolt up at all(won't fit over the studs)? If so that's a *GOOD* thing because I'll know for sure.

I guess there's only one way to find out for sure, drive the truck over and see if one will bolt on. He did say he has a '99 Ford and they didn't fit, that makes me think that they are the older style 8 x 6.5. But are Fords like GMC with the same year/2 different styles or did they not have a split year?

According to that offroad link (thanks BTW), if it's the older 80-98 rims it should be 8 x 6.5 but with 9/16" instead of 14 x 1.5 lug hole size which is pretty damn close right?

14mm = 0.55"
9/15" = 0.56"

Or am I totally missing somthing here as usual? I guess I should just stop yapping and git 'er did but I'm being lazy because I don't want to take the plow off and burn the gas driving 90 miles round trip. Maybe I could take the spare wheel off and throw it in the car....or just take the truck


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Well if you don't luck out:

www.car-part.com

Searcable by state/province, and even does cross refereces (what model fits besides yours)



Alloutofdonuts;938642 said:


> wait I'm confused...but I have some coffee in me now so maybe that'll help(or not).
> 
> So what you're saying is if it's the newer style 8 x 170mm, then it won't bolt up at all(won't fit over the studs)? If so that's a *GOOD* thing because I'll know for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alloutofdonuts (Dec 22, 2009)

Well the guy was one of the coolest I've met in a while(Vietnam vet/POW/Marine), he said if they didn't fit he would give me my money back. But I bolted one up today and they do fit, I tried one on the front & back just to be sure they would clear. 

Nice little surprise tho; I didn't realize they where brand new until I got there! He gave me a helluva good deal, cheaper than most people charge for a used set! Anyhow, they fit and I'm happy as a clam.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

used to be (70's&80's)16 and 16.5 would work ...i think...


----------



## LooseLugNutz (Dec 6, 2008)

97 and older ford used the same 8x6.5 pattern as chev...I have had trouble though with ford rims on my 90 k2500....(steel rims) they would fit the back but they interfered with my calipers when installed on the front..also ...mounting a ford 8x6.5 on a chev/gmc is a bit risky because ALL of the weight is transfered to the studs due to the fords larger center bore...it's best to stick with original chev rims ..the center bore fits tight and supports the trucks weight in the proper way


keep in mind that they may fit for now but when you put on new brake pads the caliper moves out to a new position and may interfere..you should always check fit with new or nearly brakes installed....the rims I had this trouble with came off an 89 f250 diesel


----------



## Alloutofdonuts (Dec 22, 2009)

LooseLugNutz;942879 said:


> 97 and older ford used the same 8x6.5 pattern as chev...I have had trouble though with ford rims on my 90 k2500....(steel rims) they would fit the back but they interfered with my calipers when installed on the front..also ...mounting a ford 8x6.5 on a chev/gmc is a bit risky because ALL of the weight is transfered to the studs due to the fords larger center bore...it's best to stick with original chev rims ..the center bore fits tight and supports the trucks weight in the proper way
> 
> keep in mind that they may fit for now but when you put on new brake pads the caliper moves out to a new position and may interfere..you should always check fit with new or nearly brakes installed....the rims I had this trouble with came off an 89 f250 diesel


Awww crap! Good points. When I tried one on the front I noticed the pad on the inside is almost down to the metal... dangit! And they're really close as it is, but so are the GMC rim.

Seems like being bolted in 8 spots on each wheel would be enough but I'm not an engineer and would rather not find out the hard way. My brother knows a guy that could probably make hubcentric rings but then again that's another step and they would have to be pretty thin.

Hmmmm. I could probably sell them for at least 2x what I payed and then try to find a set of GM rims  but that's kind of a pain too. what to do, what to do....


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

post a pic of them on the truck im curious to see what rims you got and how they look on the truck


----------



## Alloutofdonuts (Dec 22, 2009)

They're just black steel ones but okay, sure I'll post some when I get the tires mounted.


----------



## LooseLugNutz (Dec 6, 2008)

you could get 1/4" spacers

another thing I noticed about ford is some of the aluminum rims require special nuts with integrated swivel washers...the rims don't have a conical seat..I would avoid those too


----------



## Greens landcare (Jan 5, 2010)

*Ford rims on chevy*

I have 4 Chevy trucks 1990-1998. I am running a set of ford rims on my K3500 I got hubcentric rings @ Summit Racing (800) 230-03030 Summitracing.com. The rings just tap in place over the hub. The rims I put on have a diff. backspacing so they stick out a little more than stock Chevy rims. Other than a little water splashing on the windows they are fine. I have no problem with the breaks rubbing and I put new rotors, pads & calipers on the front in November.

I hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## LooseLugNutz (Dec 6, 2008)

Greens landcare;944419 said:


> I have 4 Chevy trucks 1990-1998. I am running a set of ford rims on my K3500 I got hubcentric rings @ Summit Racing (800) 230-03030 Summitracing.com. The rings just tap in place over the hub. The rims I put on have a diff. backspacing so they stick out a little more than stock Chevy rims. Other than a little water splashing on the windows they are fine. I have no problem with the breaks rubbing and I put new rotors, pads & calipers on the front in November.
> 
> I hope this helps. Good luck


do you know exactly what year and model of ford that those rims were off of?


----------



## Alloutofdonuts (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm curious if the adapter you used would be the same for me. It looks like 4 & 7/8" OD with 4 & 3/4" ID but I know it has to be more exact than that and the GMC hubs are not round. I'll have to call Summit and see what they can figure out, they always seem pretty knowledgeable.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The hub doesn't carry any of the weight. It's the 8 fine thread hardened lug nuts torqued to 140 ft/lbs that clamp the rim to the drum/rotor. Think of it this way. If you were using some older style rims that use center caps, there is a gap between the hub center and the rim for the center cap to fit. Get your tires on there and mount 'em up...


----------



## Alloutofdonuts (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool! I was just talking to my best friend on the phone and he told me the same thing. Now I just have to man up and put on some long Johns ...brrrrrrr I gotta do the shoes now too, booooh for 18 degrees!


----------



## LooseLugNutz (Dec 6, 2008)

2COR517;951258 said:


> The hub doesn't carry any of the weight. It's the 8 fine thread hardened lug nuts torqued to 140 ft/lbs that clamp the rim to the drum/rotor. Think of it this way. If you were using some older style rims that use center caps, there is a gap between the hub center and the rim for the center cap to fit. Get your tires on there and mount 'em up...


some vehicles are hubcentric and the hub DOES carry the weight along with the studs

putting on a wheel that is not hubcentric will still work..it's just not as safe

my K2500 wheels usually need to be sledged off because the factory rims fit the hub perfectly...the way the factory intended


----------

